

Google Now starts showing gas stations along your route - alexcasalboni
http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/21/google-now-gas-stations-on-route/

======
azernik
Possibly an import from their acquisition Waze, which already has this feature
- they seem to be generally trying to move some of its features into Google
Maps.

------
jankeromnes
EV charging stations would be nice too.

